# دعوات ليوم غضب سوري في 5 شباط



## Rosetta (30 يناير 2011)

*خبرني - دعا "التيار الإسلامي المستقل في الداخل السوري" إلى "احتجاج عارم وتجمع جماهيري كبير" أمام مجلس الشعب في دمشق في الخامس من شباط القادم.
وبينما أشار إلى الثورة في تونس ثم الاحتجاجات في مصر، حذّر التيار من أن "زحف هذه الثورات لن يقف أمامها عائق". من جهة أخرى، أعلن نشطاء عبر الفيس بوك عن تجمع في اليوم ذاته في ساحة سعد الله الجابري في حلب.
وأكد التيار في بيان تناقلته وسائل الاعلام  الالكترونية ليلة السبت الاحد أن "الشعب السوري بكل قواه (يراقب) ما يجري على أرض الكنانة من ثورة شعبية عارمة وانتفاضة الهمم العالية من أبناء الشعب المصري العظيم، يضحون بأرواحهم ويواجهون القمع والموت بصدور عارية، من أجل أن تحيا مصر الشقيقة الكبرى حياة حرّة أبية ينتفي من حياتها الظلم والفساد والتسلط والمحسوبية".
وأضاف: "إنّ أبناء مصر هؤلاء الّذين رضعوا مع حليب أمّهاتهم قول الفاروق عمر بن الخطّاب يخاطب حاكم مصر: (متى استعبدتم الناس وقد ولدتهم أمّهاتهم أحرارا)، لن يرضوا بأقل من الحرية والعدالة والسيادة والديمقراطية".
وبينما حيا التيار المستقل في سورية "هذا الشعب العظيم (المصري) السائر على خطا الثورة التونسية المباركة إن شاء الله كي تزيح كل رموز الفساد والقهر والديكتاتورية"، أعلن "وبكل صراحة أنّ زحف هذه الثورات المتلاحقة لن يقف أمامها عائق". وحذّر "النظام السوري من مغبّة الاستمرار بالقمع واعتقال الأحرار ونفي الشرفاء وتسلط الحاشية والأقرباء على مقدرات البلاد ومواردها وأهمّها شركتي الاتصال – الخليوي - وعليه أن يتخذ فورا قراراتٍ حاسمةً وقبل الاحتجاج العارم والتجمع الجماهيري الكبير الّذي سيجري أمام مجلس الشعب في دمشق الفيحاء قلب العروبة والفداء وذلك يوم السبت في الخامس من شباط القادم".
وخاطب التيار "شعبنا (..) مرددين مع الثوار الأبطال: إنّ نفساً ترتضي الإسلام دينا؛ ثمّ ترضى بعده أن تستكينا؛ لن تكون من عداد المسلمين الشرفاء"، معلناً "للملأ كافة بكل فخرٍ وإباء: إنّ سورية لن تكون إلاّ لكل أبنائها وطوائفها وأديانها وقومياتها".
كما دعت "اللجان الشعبية في محافظة حلب الشهباء"، عبر صفحة أنشئت على الفيس بوك تحت عنوان "الوقفة السلمية في ساحة سعد الله الجابري"، إلى التجمع في أشهر ساحة في حلب (شمال) في اليوم ذاته، ابتداء من الساعة السادسة مساء، ولمدة ساعة واحدة.
وخاطبت اللجان "أبناء حلب الشهباء" بالقول: "نحن مجموعة من أبناءكم وبناتكم الغيورين علي وطننا الحبيب سوريا ندعوكم للمشاركة معنا في الوقفة السلمية في ساحة سعد الله الجابري وذلك يوم السبت 05/02/2011 الساعة السادسة مساء". وقالت الصفحة إن "هذه الوقفة الاحتجاجية السلمية تطالب الحكومة" بـ"تحسين الأوضاع المعيشية للمواطن السوري"، و"احترام حقوق الإنسان"، و"إعطاء دور اكبر لشريحة الشباب لأنها الشريحة الأكبر وثروة سوريا الحقيقية". وأكدت أن"كل مواطن و مواطنة حر في التعبير عن رأيه".
وقال القائمون التجمع إن "أملنا كبير في مشاركتكم معنا هذا الاعتصام كما نتمنى منكم المراعاة الكاملة للنظام العام والتعبير بشكل سلمي وحضاري عن مطالبنا المشروعة"، داعين "كل من يود مشاركتنا إحضار الأعلام السورية وبعض اللافتات.


29/1/2011

المصدر​​​*


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

العالم العربي كله سيشاهد يوم الغضب هذا
ربنا يستر بقي
ميرسي للخبر​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2011)

لا اعتقد ينجح الامر بسورية

الحكم قوي جداً ورئيسهم محبوب من قبل

اكثرية الشعب


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

لا تزال سوريا في حالة حرب مع اسرائيل وسيتهم هؤلاء كخونة وعملاء للعدو .


----------



## حمورابي (30 يناير 2011)

تحية

هذا ما كنتُ اتكلم عنهُ . 
والقادم اقسى . وسوف نسمع عن دول اخرى بالقريب العاجل .​


----------



## Rosetta (30 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> العالم العربي كله سيشاهد يوم الغضب هذا
> ربنا يستر بقي
> ميرسي للخبر​



*شكرا يا جوفاني على المرور 
ربنا يرتب الصالح لكل شعبه 

سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (30 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> لا اعتقد ينجح الامر بسورية
> 
> الحكم قوي جداً ورئيسهم محبوب من قبل
> 
> اكثرية الشعب



*فعلا الأكثرية يريدون بشار الاسد 
فحكومته قوية جدا 
ربنا لا يجيب الشر ابدا 

شكرا كليمو 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## Rosetta (30 يناير 2011)

fauzi قال:


> لا تزال سوريا في حالة حرب مع اسرائيل وسيتهم هؤلاء كخونة وعملاء للعدو .



*شكراااا فوزي للمرور 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (30 يناير 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> تحية
> 
> هذا ما كنتُ اتكلم عنهُ .
> والقادم اقسى . وسوف نسمع عن دول اخرى بالقريب العاجل .​



*ممكن يصير مظاهرات مساندة في باقي البلدان ولكنها ستنتهي بشكل سلمي 
فبعض البلدان تتمتع بحكومات قوية 
ربنا يبعد هذه الشرور عن شعبه 

شكرا لك حمورابي 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## azazi (30 يناير 2011)

نصيحة لكل مواطن عربي ان يتشبث بحاكمة لأنه افضل من الاسلاميين وحكمهم القذر ..
شكروا روزيتا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يناير 2011)

*مسمعتيش يا روزيتا حاجه عن المغرب
لو سمعتي قوليلي اجهز نفسي اروح اشاركهم
ربنا يستر 
شكلها سنة الثوره في البلدان العربيه
رينا يعديها ع خير ويحمي شعبو المظلوم
ميرسي ع الخبر 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Eva Maria (30 يناير 2011)

بشار رئيس سوريا وعبد الله ملك الاردن لهم شعبية واسعة 

لكن في الواقع, لا شيء مستغرب بعد ثورة مصر 


كم تخيلنا ان ثورة مصر ستكون تقليد فاشل لثورة تونس 

لكن !!؟


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2011)

الثورات لا تنجح ال لما يكون هناك

عميل لهم فلحظة تخليهم عنه يسقط 

وبسرعة..

نظام السوري ما زال بحرب مع اسرائيل

وبالتالي الشعب حجته ضعيفة..

ولن يستطيع فعل شيء..


----------



## Rosetta (30 يناير 2011)

azazi قال:


> نصيحة لكل مواطن عربي ان يتشبث بحاكمة لأنه افضل من الاسلاميين وحكمهم القذر ..
> شكروا روزيتا



*شكرا للمرور عزيز 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (30 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *مسمعتيش يا روزيتا حاجه عن المغرب
> لو سمعتي قوليلي اجهز نفسي اروح اشاركهم
> ربنا يستر
> شكلها سنة الثوره في البلدان العربيه
> ...



*ربنا يحمي كل الدول و الشعوب 
فعلا مش ناقصنا 

ربنا يعدي الاوضاع على خير 
شكرا للمرور يا غالية 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## Rosetta (30 يناير 2011)

Eva Maria قال:


> بشار رئيس سوريا وعبد الله ملك الاردن لهم شعبية واسعة
> 
> لكن في الواقع, لا شيء مستغرب بعد ثورة مصر
> 
> ...



*لا شيء مستغرب فعلا 
كان الكل يحكي 25 يوم وبيعدي ! و لن يتغير شيء 
و ها هم الى الان ثائرين 

ربنا يرحم من اللي جاي 
شكرا للمرور ماريا 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Rosetta (30 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> الثورات لا تنجح ال لما يكون هناك
> 
> عميل لهم فلحظة تخليهم عنه يسقط
> 
> ...



*شكرااا كليمو 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يناير 2011)

*حبيبي كليمو هون كلنا منحب السيد الرئيس من كل قلبنا*
*ولو حدا طلع انا روحي فدا السيد الرئيس ، وبيكفيني انو المسيحيين على عهده بأحسن أيامهم عبر تاريخهم ، مدللين كتير بخطوات فعلية دائمة*

*مثلا من فترة صغيرة تم إقرار قانون الأحوال الشخصية للروم الأورثوذكس وقبله قانون الأحوال الشخصية للروم الكاثوليك + أخدنا يومين عطلة على عيد الميلاد لأول مرة + مناصب هامة ورئيسية يشغلها مسيحيون + ميشان المنتدى تم فك الحجب من فترة طويلة*

*يعني كل شي إيجابي تماما ً لذلك المليونين مسيحي يعشقون السيد الرئيس ، وكذلك كل فئات الشعب ما عدا هؤلاء الإرهابيين المذكورين في الخبر المضحك الذي سيفشل حتما ً*


----------



## fauzi (31 يناير 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *حبيبي كليمو هون كلنا منحب السيد الرئيس من كل قلبنا*
> *ولو حدا طلع انا روحي فدا السيد الرئيس ، وبيكفيني انو المسيحيين على عهده بأحسن أيامهم عبر تاريخهم ، مدللين كتير بخطوات فعلية دائمة*
> 
> *مثلا من فترة صغيرة تم إقرار قانون الأحوال الشخصية للروم الأورثوذكس وقبله قانون الأحوال الشخصية للروم الكاثوليك + أخدنا يومين عطلة على عيد الميلاد لأول مرة + مناصب هامة ورئيسية يشغلها مسيحيون + ميشان المنتدى تم فك الحجب من فترة طويلة*
> ...


مبارك عليكم الاسد لانه رئيس يتسم بالحكمة .لا تفرطوا به


----------



## Rosetta (31 يناير 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *حبيبي كليمو هون كلنا منحب السيد الرئيس من كل قلبنا*
> *ولو حدا طلع انا روحي فدا السيد الرئيس ، وبيكفيني انو المسيحيين على عهده بأحسن أيامهم عبر تاريخهم ، مدللين كتير بخطوات فعلية دائمة*
> 
> *مثلا من فترة صغيرة تم إقرار قانون الأحوال الشخصية للروم الأورثوذكس وقبله قانون الأحوال الشخصية للروم الكاثوليك + أخدنا يومين عطلة على عيد الميلاد لأول مرة + مناصب هامة ورئيسية يشغلها مسيحيون + ميشان المنتدى تم فك الحجب من فترة طويلة*
> ...



*شكرا لمرورك الانطاكي 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (31 يناير 2011)

fauzi قال:


> مبارك عليكم الاسد لانه رئيس يتسم بالحكمة .لا تفرطوا به



*شكرااا فوزي 
سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## azazi (31 يناير 2011)

فعلا الاسد ..متنور ومنفتح وكذا الملك عبد الله   الاردني ..


----------



## tamav maria (31 يناير 2011)

شكرا للخبر روسيتا


----------



## Rosetta (31 يناير 2011)

azazi قال:


> فعلا الاسد ..متنور ومنفتح وكذا الملك عبد الله   الاردني ..



*الحاكم العادل محبوب من قبل الشعب 
شكرا عزيز للمرور 
سلام المسيح يملأ قلبك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (31 يناير 2011)

netta قال:


> شكرا للخبر روسيتا



*شكرااا نيتا للمرور 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## MAJI (31 يناير 2011)

المظاهرات يستغلها الاسلاميين والغوغائيين لتخريب البلد واخراج سجنائهم وسرقة السلاح لزيادة قوتهم وتخريب البلد واقتصاده
وسوريا هي البلد الوحيد الذي يحترم الاقليات وخاصة المسيحيين
شكرا للخبر روزيتا


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2011)

يستغلهلها من يستغلها

الذي يخطط يعرف اين المصير

ههههههههههههههههههه

وبحسابه هذه الادوات


----------



## syrian freedom (31 يناير 2011)

*السوري يطوق مدينة حماة ويقصفها بالمدفعية واجتاحها عسكرياً, وارتكب مجزرة مروعة كان ضحيتها من 30 ألف إلى 40 ألف شهيد من أهالي حماة. دامت المجزرة 27 يوماً بدءاً من 2 شباط/1982. قادها المجرم رفعت شقيق حافظ. هدم احياء كاملة و 88 مسجداً وثلاث كنائس، هاجر 100 ألف من السكّان هرباً من القتل والذّبح. بسبب ذلك تمت مكافأة ر...فعت لمرتبة نائب الرئيس. ماذا لو فعل ذلك في يومنا هذا؟ يقصف مدينة كاملة ويحرقها؟؟؟*


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2011)

syrian freedom قال:


> *السوري يطوق مدينة حماة ويقصفها بالمدفعية واجتاحها عسكرياً, وارتكب مجزرة مروعة كان ضحيتها من 30 ألف إلى 40 ألف شهيد من أهالي حماة. دامت المجزرة 27 يوماً بدءاً من 2 شباط/1982. قادها المجرم رفعت شقيق حافظ. هدم احياء كاملة و 88 مسجداً وثلاث كنائس، هاجر 100 ألف من السكّان هرباً من القتل والذّبح. بسبب ذلك تمت مكافأة ر...فعت لمرتبة نائب الرئيس. ماذا لو فعل ذلك في يومنا هذا؟ يقصف مدينة كاملة ويحرقها؟؟؟*



انت مسلم سني؟.؟؟؟


----------



## azazi (31 يناير 2011)

syrian freedom قال:


> *السوري يطوق مدينة حماة ويقصفها بالمدفعية واجتاحها عسكرياً, وارتكب مجزرة مروعة كان ضحيتها من 30 ألف إلى 40 ألف شهيد من أهالي حماة. دامت المجزرة 27 يوماً بدءاً من 2 شباط/1982. قادها المجرم رفعت شقيق حافظ. هدم احياء كاملة و 88 مسجداً وثلاث كنائس، هاجر 100 ألف من السكّان هرباً من القتل والذّبح. بسبب ذلك تمت مكافأة ر...فعت لمرتبة نائب الرئيس. ماذا لو فعل ذلك في يومنا هذا؟ يقصف مدينة كاملة ويحرقها؟؟؟*





معلومة جديدة.. هل لديم مصدر محايد ؟


----------



## Rosetta (31 يناير 2011)

*بالرجاء عدم تشتيت الموضوع
الغاية من الموضوع خبر ليس أكثر وهو لا يعرض اي تشجيع لأي فكر ​*


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *حبيبي كليمو هون كلنا منحب السيد الرئيس من كل قلبنا*
> *ولو حدا طلع انا روحي فدا السيد الرئيس ، وبيكفيني انو المسيحيين على عهده بأحسن أيامهم عبر تاريخهم ، مدللين كتير بخطوات فعلية دائمة*
> 
> *مثلا من فترة صغيرة تم إقرار قانون الأحوال الشخصية للروم الأورثوذكس وقبله قانون الأحوال الشخصية للروم الكاثوليك + أخدنا يومين عطلة على عيد الميلاد لأول مرة + مناصب هامة ورئيسية يشغلها مسيحيون + ميشان المنتدى تم فك الحجب من فترة طويلة*
> ...



منور اخي الحبيب 

اعلم وقد تبرع من جيبه الخاص بأرض  لصنع اكبر كنيسة

ومطرانية بالشرق للمسيحيين وقد حضرت الى هناك وشاركت بالقداس الالهي بالهواء الطلق..

حتى الدوكتور اللذي يؤمن له غقط مسيحي من بيت الصايغ..

السنة يكرهونه طبعاً ضربهم الاب بحمص وحلب..

انا مرة رجموني السنة المتعصبين خلال زيارتي لسوريا لماذا..........

شعي طوي(مو حرام عليك يا مجرم )هكذا كانوا يقولو لي

واتحاصرنا انا وزملائي مدة انما خبرتنا بالدفاع عن النفس من خلال الحرب التي جرت عندنا خلصتنا لغاية ما واحد ممنا استغل الفرصة وهرب لألأبلاغ الشرطة كانوا بالمئات..

وكلهم كانوا مربيين لحى  ودشاديش ..
================

المهم اكيد كانوا عايزين اللي بيعملوه اليوم بالسودان وغيره..

عندنا زعيم بيعرف يعمل ايه بلبنان
وكل كلمة قلتها صحيحة


----------



## syrian freedom (31 يناير 2011)

عاجل..اعتقالات في معرة النعمان بسوريا لنشطاء النت وهي منطقة كلها مسيحيين وهي محاوله للنظام السوري لنقل الصراع للدين


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يناير 2011)

*حاجتك حكي فاضي بقا*
*كل البشرية بتشهد انو الطريقة السورية هي المثلى بالقضاء على الإرهاب*
*الرب يحميلنا سوريا والسيد الرئيس بشار الأسد*


----------



## Rosetta (31 يناير 2011)

*المحترم syrian freedom
يبدو انك من هؤلاء المتطرفين !!! 
ممنوع نشر افكارك العدوانية هنا في صفحات المنتدى

هل ستلتزم الصمت ام اغلق الموضوع ؟​*


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *المحترم syrian freedom
> يبدو انك من هؤلاء المتطرفين !!!
> ممنوع نشر افكارك العدوانية هنا في صفحات المنتدى
> 
> هل ستلتزم الصمت ام اغلق الموضوع ؟​*



ليه يا بنتي

تغلقي اللموضوع نغلقه  هو

لو استمر لسنا بأستبداديون انما هناك افكرار هدامة يتفوه بها للمرة الاخيرة يا باشا التزم بالذي يقولوه لك الزملاء...


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2011)

syrian freedom قال:


> عاجل..اعتقالات في معرة النعمان بسوريا لنشطاء النت وهي منطقة كلها مسيحيين وهي محاوله للنظام السوري لنقل الصراع للدين



كف عن هذه المحاولات


----------



## Rosetta (31 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ليه يا بنتي
> 
> تغلقي اللموضوع نغلقه  هو
> 
> لو استمر لسنا بأستبداديون انما هناك افكرار هدامة يتفوه بها للمرة الاخيرة يا باشا التزم بالذي يقولوه لك الزملاء...



*طيب اغلقه هو لانه يبدو ما في أمل ​*


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2011)

الظاهر مشي حاله...
خلاص يا روزيتا

لا احد يمنعه من الكلام انما كلام غير هددام


----------



## My Rock (31 يناير 2011)

*تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة
*


----------



## مورا مارون (1 فبراير 2011)

لن تنجح هذه المعارضة على الاراضي السورية 
بغض النظر اذا كان الرئيس جيد او لا 
ماحدا بيسترجي يفتح تمو

​


----------



## Rosetta (1 فبراير 2011)

مورا مارون قال:


> لن تنجح هذه المعارضة على الاراضي السورية
> بغض النظر اذا كان الرئيس جيد او لا
> ماحدا بيسترجي يفتح تمو
> 
> ​



*شكراااا مورا للمرور 
ربنا يحمي جميع شعوب العالم 

سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## antonius (1 فبراير 2011)

بشار دكتاتور ولنظامه سيئات كثيرة, ولكنه افضل من اي حركة يعفورية اسلامية..على الاقل سوريا لم تشهد اي كوارث في اخر عقود, ولا يوجد فيها فتن ولا مشاكل طائفية..


----------



## besm alslib (1 فبراير 2011)

syrian freedom قال:


> *السوري يطوق مدينة حماة ويقصفها بالمدفعية واجتاحها عسكرياً, وارتكب مجزرة مروعة كان ضحيتها من 30 ألف إلى 40 ألف شهيد من أهالي حماة. دامت المجزرة 27 يوماً بدءاً من 2 شباط/1982. قادها المجرم رفعت شقيق حافظ. هدم احياء كاملة و 88 مسجداً وثلاث كنائس، هاجر 100 ألف من السكّان هرباً من القتل والذّبح. بسبب ذلك تمت مكافأة ر...فعت لمرتبة نائب الرئيس. ماذا لو فعل ذلك في يومنا هذا؟ يقصف مدينة كاملة ويحرقها؟؟؟*




*كانو يستاهلو اللي صار فيهم لانهم كانو من جماعات الاخوان وكانو عميجهزو لينقلبو عالحكم*

*وكلنا عارفين لو استلموها الاسلام وخصوصا السنيين شو هيصير والله لا يجعل هالشي بعمره يصير *


*ربي يخليلنا بشار وتظل سوريا متل ما هي محميه من شرور وافكار الارهابيين*

* بالمناسبه رفعت الاسد برا سوريا من زمان يعني حاج كذب

جزء من الحكي صح لكنه كان ضروره قصوه لحماية سوريا من الارهابيين بس الجزء الباقي كذب*​


----------



## MAJI (2 فبراير 2011)

سوريا اتجاهها علماني ولهذا فيها هدوء وسلام لكن الاسلاميين يحاولون اسلمتها وزعزعة السلام
عادي هذا هو هدف السلفيين حرب وفوضى واغتيال الحريات الشخصية كما فعلوا اسلافهم


----------



## besm alslib (2 فبراير 2011)

MAJI قال:


> سوريا اتجاهها علماني ولهذا فيها هدوء وسلام لكن الاسلاميين يحاولون اسلمتها وزعزعة السلام
> عادي هذا هو هدف السلفيين حرب وفوضى واغتيال الحريات الشخصية كما فعلوا اسلافهم


 

*معك حق لهيك بنقول وهنضل نقول الله لا يجعل ويصير اللي بدهم يا *​


----------



## The Antiochian (2 فبراير 2011)

*شفتوا كيف كل السوريين الي بالمنتدى بيحبوا السيد الرئيس كتير وبيفدوه بيروحن ؟؟؟*
*لأنو شخص رائع والمسيحيين بأروع فتراتن بفضلو وشو بدنا أحسن من هيك ؟؟؟؟*
*الرب يحميلنا ياه ويخليه لهالبلد*


----------



## besm alslib (2 فبراير 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *الرب يحميلنا ياه ويخليه لهالبلد*


 
*آميييييين*​


----------



## zezza (2 فبراير 2011)

بلاش تعملوا زى مصر 
احنا و لاول مرة نستنى النهار يطلع علشان نحس بشئ من الامان فى شوارعنا 
احنا عايشيين ايام عذاب ..بجد اللى يقرأ مش زى اللى عايش الواقع 
يا ريت نشغل عقلنا شوية و ما ننجرفش ورا اى موضة جديدة و خلاص 
بامانة خراب خراب مش عمار خالص


----------



## BITAR (2 فبراير 2011)

*فرق شاسع بين سوريا*
*وكل الدول العربيه*
*سوريا له مذاق بوليسى خاص*​


----------



## MAJI (2 فبراير 2011)

بلاش تعملوا زى مصر 
احنا و لاول مرة نستنى النهار يطلع علشان نحس بشئ من الامان فى شوارعنا 
احنا عايشيين ايام عذاب ..بجد اللى يقرأ مش زى اللى عايش الواقع 
يا ريت نشغل عقلنا شوية و ما ننجرفش ورا اى موضة جديدة و خلاص 
بامانة خراب خراب مش عمار خالص 
الامان نعمة لايدركها إلا الذين فقدوها
 العراق ينتظرها  منذ اكثر من 40 سنة


----------



## besm alslib (2 فبراير 2011)

zezza قال:


> بلاش تعملوا زى مصر
> احنا و لاول مرة نستنى النهار يطلع علشان نحس بشئ من الامان فى شوارعنا
> احنا عايشيين ايام عذاب ..بجد اللى يقرأ مش زى اللى عايش الواقع
> يا ريت نشغل عقلنا شوية و ما ننجرفش ورا اى موضة جديدة و خلاص
> بامانة خراب خراب مش عمار خالص


 

*ما هو هاد اللي بنحكي فيه لان بسوريا نشكر الرب ما عنا هالمشاكل *

*بالعكس الشعب عايش مرتاح من النواحي الدينيه حتى الاقتصاديه اكيد في مشاكل بس عميحاولو يحسنو الاوضاع*

*فلو صار متل بمصر او تونس الخاسر الوحيد هيكون الشعب السوري لانه بالاضافه ان البلد هتخرب *

*فبجد  استحاله يكون في رئيس تاني متل بشار الاسد*​


----------



## maria123 (2 فبراير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *ما هو هاد اللي بنحكي فيه لان بسوريا نشكر الرب ما عنا هالمشاكل *
> 
> *بالعكس الشعب عايش مرتاح من النواحي الدينيه حتى الاقتصاديه اكيد في مشاكل بس عميحاولو يحسنو الاوضاع*
> 
> ...



ليش كافي لانو جاي من الفضاء وللة ولدان و بتمو معلقة من دهب
بعدين حرية دينية لو احد مسلم بدو يسير مسيحي رح يخلوه :budo:
:smile01


----------



## maria123 (2 فبراير 2011)

بيكفي شعارات طمانة مافي متلو 
واذا اجا حدا غيرو رحح تخرب البلد بيكفي
حاج بيكفي
انا سريانية 
يلي ما بيعجبن بسموه اثوري


----------



## ميرنا (2 فبراير 2011)

واضح انو فيرس وانتشر


----------



## besm alslib (2 فبراير 2011)

maria123 قال:


> ليش كافي لانو جاي من الفضاء وللة ولدان و بتمو معلقة من دهب
> بعدين حرية دينية لو احد مسلم بدو يسير مسيحي رح يخلوه :budo:
> :smile01


 

*لا بس لانه انسب شخص بما انه لا يعتبر مسلم بمعنى الكلمه ولا مسيحي *

*اما عن الحريه الدينيه هي الحريه الدينيه بس في عتناق الدين الاخر *

*بما انك سوريه اكيد عارفه كتير منيح ان اعتناق اي دين مرفوض من الناحيه الاجتماعيه وان المشكله هي مشكله اجتماعيه ومؤسسات دينيه *

*وبالمناسبه من فتره في مسلمه اتزوجت شاب مسيحي وهي عايشه بسوريا وهو خبر نزل في منتدى الكنيسه*

*يعني لو الدوله هي اللي بتمنع هالشي مستحيل كانت قدرت تستمر بالعيش في سوريا بدون تزوير اوراقها الرسميه*

*انما الخوف من اي منتصر هو خوف من المجتمع الاسلامي او حتى المسيحي لان عنا كمان بسوريا اللي بتعتنق الاسلام اما بيقتلوها اهلها او بيتبرو منها بالكامل وبيعتبروها ماتت *
​


----------



## besm alslib (2 فبراير 2011)

maria123 قال:


> بيكفي شعارات طمانة مافي متلو
> واذا اجا حدا غيرو رحح تخرب البلد بيكفي
> حاج بيكفي
> انا سريانية
> يلي ما بيعجبن بسموه اثوري


 

*كلامنا مش شعارات طنانه بدليل ان معظم السوريين اللي شاركو ايدو محبتهم لبشار الاسد*

*بالاضافه الى اني طلبت تذكري السلبيات اللي حابه انها تتغير في الحكم السوري *

*وما شفت رد يا ريت تكتبي شو هي السلبيات اللي حابه تتغير يمكن تقنعينا ؟*

*اما عن انك سريانيه ما بعرف هاد شو دخلو بالموضوع لان الاساس ان احنا مسيحيين بغض النظر عن طوائفنا *

*وعلى فكره  انا سريان ارثوذكس *​


----------



## besm alslib (2 فبراير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> واضح انو فيرس وانتشر


 

*بس يا رب يتم القضاء عليه قبل ما يقضي هو على بلادنا*​


----------



## maria123 (2 فبراير 2011)

اوكة اذا الشغلة هيك شبلو اسم الجمهورية و سووها 
مملكة و خلص لا تضحكو عل الشعب 
رئيس بيروح تاني يوم يجي ابنو مسخرة
على فكرا نا بحبو ل بشار بس هل شي مو كافي لازم نعطي مجال لناس تانين
لعدين اتزكلا اول ما سرت سف سابع وقعونا علئ اوراق انو نسير بل جزب البعث حتئ ما سئلونا اذا بدنا والا ما يدنا وبعدين صار يدفغونا اشتركات و بعدا سافرت ضلو يسئلو علينا لبيت عمي بشان باخدو اشتراكات ههههههههه 
في كنير اشيا


----------



## besm alslib (2 فبراير 2011)

maria123 قال:


> اوكة اذا الشغلة هيك شبلو اسم الجمهورية و سووها





maria123 قال:


> مملكة و خلص لا تضحكو عل الشعب
> رئيس بيروح تاني يوم يجي ابنو مسخرة
> على فكرا نا بحبو ل بشار بس هل شي مو كافي لازم نعطي مجال لناس تانين
> لعدين اتزكلا اول ما سرت سف سابع وقعونا علئ اوراق انو نسير بل جزب البعث حتئ ما سئلونا اذا بدنا والا ما يدنا وبعدين صار يدفغونا اشتركات و بعدا سافرت ضلو يسئلو علينا لبيت عمي بشان باخدو اشتراكات ههههههههه
> في كنير اشيا


 

*ايا ناس اللي بدك تعطيهم مجال هدول يلي عميخربو الدنيا ولا مانك شايفه يلي صار بالعراق *​

*ولا هلا بمصر وكيف دشرو الهاربين من السجون وصارو ينهبو بالبلد*​ 
*ومعلش اسمحيلي انا ما بعرف انتي باي بلد كنتي عايشه بس انا درست بسوريا*​ 
*وكنت حزبيه ومع هيك اعز صاحباتي وهي مسيحيه ما كانت حزبيه وما كانت تنضم لاي اجتماع . الانضمام لحزب البعث كان امر ارادي مش اجباري*​ 
*وانا عايشته يعني وبعرف هالشي بشكل كتير منيح  .*​ 

*وع فكره بتعرفي اكيد اليونان رئيسها بيتغير كل فتره ومع هيك دمروها اقتصاديا وصارت مديونه لكل اوربا *​ 
*قصد الكلام ان لو كان رئيس واحد ضل على بلادنا بس حاميها وصاينها ورافعها لاعلى المراتب*​ 
*مش احسن من ان يكون كل كم سنه رئيس يرجعها لورا ويقضي عليها وعلى اقتصادها *​ 

*طبعا انا بحترم رايك وان كنت لا اتفق معك فيه* ​​


----------



## The Antiochian (2 فبراير 2011)

*رجاء ما حدا عايش برا يتفلسف عسمانا*
*يجي يشوف أديشنا مبسوطين بسوريا وأديش منحب السيد الرئيس من كل قلبنا وأديش خطواتو الفعلية منيحة وإيجابية تماما ً تجاه المسيحيين*


----------



## Rosetta (2 فبراير 2011)

antonius قال:


> بشار دكتاتور ولنظامه سيئات كثيرة, ولكنه افضل من اي حركة يعفورية اسلامية..على الاقل سوريا لم تشهد اي كوارث في اخر عقود, ولا يوجد فيها فتن ولا مشاكل طائفية..



*شكرا انطونيوس للمرور 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 فبراير 2011)

MAJI قال:


> سوريا اتجاهها علماني ولهذا فيها هدوء وسلام لكن الاسلاميين يحاولون اسلمتها وزعزعة السلام
> عادي هذا هو هدف السلفيين حرب وفوضى واغتيال الحريات الشخصية كما فعلوا اسلافهم



*وهذا الذي ممكن ان يحدث في باقي الدول العربية
الشعب لا يعرف هذه الخفايا 

ربنا يحمينا من هؤلاء الهمج 
شكرااا ماجي للمرور 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 فبراير 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *شفتوا كيف كل السوريين الي بالمنتدى بيحبوا السيد الرئيس كتير وبيفدوه بيروحن ؟؟؟*
> *لأنو شخص رائع والمسيحيين بأروع فتراتن بفضلو وشو بدنا أحسن من هيك ؟؟؟؟*
> *الرب يحميلنا ياه ويخليه لهالبلد*



*أأأأأأأأأأأأمين  
شكرا الانطاكي للمرور 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 فبراير 2011)

zezza قال:


> بلاش تعملوا زى مصر
> احنا و لاول مرة نستنى النهار يطلع علشان نحس بشئ من الامان فى شوارعنا
> احنا عايشيين ايام عذاب ..بجد اللى يقرأ مش زى اللى عايش الواقع
> يا ريت نشغل عقلنا شوية و ما ننجرفش ورا اى موضة جديدة و خلاص
> بامانة خراب خراب مش عمار خالص


*شكراااا زيزا 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 فبراير 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *فرق شاسع بين سوريا*
> *وكل الدول العربيه*
> *سوريا له مذاق بوليسى خاص*​


*شكرااااا بيتر 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 فبراير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *ما هو هاد اللي بنحكي فيه لان بسوريا نشكر الرب ما عنا هالمشاكل *
> 
> *بالعكس الشعب عايش مرتاح من النواحي الدينيه حتى الاقتصاديه اكيد في مشاكل بس عميحاولو يحسنو الاوضاع*
> 
> ...



*شكراااا باسم الصليب 
ربنا يحمي سوريا من هذه الفتن 

سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 فبراير 2011)

maria123 قال:


> ليش كافي لانو جاي من الفضاء وللة ولدان و بتمو معلقة من دهب
> بعدين حرية دينية لو احد مسلم بدو يسير مسيحي رح يخلوه :budo:
> :smile01


*
شكراااا ماريا للمرور 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 فبراير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> واضح انو فيرس وانتشر



*مررررسي ميرنا 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------

